# Vitamins that aid weight loss



## _withoutYou

what are some vitamins(no diet pills, none of that) but healthy vitamins that can help with weight loss?


----------



## PinkRibbons

Maybe try the One-A-Day Weight Smart vitamins. I've never used them, but they are basically what you are asking for. I use one-a-day vitamins and I like them!

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* what are some vitamins(no diet pills, none of that) but healthy vitamins that can help with weight loss?


----------



## fickledpink

Here's an article I found. It's not completely about vitamins but I hope it helps!

* Natural Supplements and Products for Weight Loss*

* Hydroxycitric acid*

Hydroxycitric acid is the extract of a fruit from the Garcinia cambogia tree that is native to India. It is an ingredient found in Indian curry dishes and is widely available in North America in commercial diet formulas.

Hydroxycitric acid blocks fat production by inhibiting an enzyme, ATP-citrate lyase, involved in the conversion of carbohydrates to fat. Hydroxycitrate acid suppresses the appetite by increasing the production of glycogen, which signals the brain to stop eating. It also enhances fat-burning by interfering with malonyl CoA, an enzyme involved in fat synthesis.

It is important to maintain a low-fat diet, drink sufficient water and reduce alcohol consumption when using hydroxycitric acid. Caution should be taken in people with diabetes, high blood pressure, pregnant or lactating women, and young children. Some practitioners suggest taking hydroxycitric acid with chromium to increase its efficacy.

* Gugulipid (Commiphora mukul)*

Gugulipid has been used for many centuries in Ayurveda, the traditional medical system of India, for lipid disorders and obesity. It has been found to be comparable to conventional lipid-lowering drugs in lowering LDL cholesterol and triglyceride levels, and raises levels of good HDL cholesterol.

Gugulipid is believed to promote weight loss by stimulating the thyroid gland. The thyroid sets the metabolic rate of the body and results in the burning of fat. No adverse effects have been reported with the use of gugulipid, although a herbalist or naturopathic doctor should be consulted, especially if taking cholesterol-lowering drugs. A low fat diet should be maintained while taking gugulipid. Crude or purified gum gugul should be avoided, as side effects can include rash or diarrhea.

*Chromium*

Chromium is a mineral that helps to regulate blood sugar and insulin levels by making cells more sensitive to insulin, and decreasing cholesterol and triglyceride levels. It is estimated that up to 50% of Americans may not be getting adequate chromium in their diets to sustain healthy insulin activity. Supplementing with chromium appears to help decrease body weight yet increase lean body mass.

* Essential Fatty Acids*

Essential fatty acids are fats that are commonly deficient due to stress, pollution, aging, and poor diet. Signs of EFA deficiency include dry skin, hair and nails, arthritis, premenstrual syndrome, fatigue, poor immune function, inflammatory conditions, and mental and psychological disturbances. Omega 3 fatty acids are found in flaxseed oil and cold water fish oil. They can help control blood sugar levels by improving insulin sensitivity. In one research study, animals fed diets supplemented with omega 3's lost weight and did not become obese compared to animals fed diets rich in other oils.

Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) is a type of Omega 6 found in evening primrose oil and borage seed oil. It activates brown fat, the type of fat in the body that speeds up fat metabolism and results in the burning of excess calories as heat. Some manufacturer's sell a combination of Omega 3's and Omega 6's. A ratio of 2-3:1, omega 3




mega 6 is often recommended. Look for bottled oil in the refrigerator of health food stores. Because they go rancid quickly, they must be refrigerated, should be used 4-6 weeks after opening, and should not be heated. EFA's can be easily added to salad dressings. Omega 3's are believed to be helpful in preventing cancer, however, people with existing hormone-dependant cancers such as breast cancer should consult a health practitioner before supplementing with EFA's.

* Gymnema silvestre*

A herb native to Africa and India, Gymnema silvestre may decrease the desire for sugar by blocking the taste of sweets and sugar absorption. People who have a sweet tooth can take some of this herb before a large meal to reduce appetite and sugar consumption. Caution should be taken in people with diabetes.

* Fiber (psyllium, chitin, guar gum, glucomannan, pectin)*

Soluble fiber absorbs water like a sponge, making stools soft and bulky. As a result, you feel full and are less likely to eat. Fiber improves bowel motility and stimulates bowel movements, so that food moves quickly through the intestines. It maximizes absorption of nutrients by slowing the rate of digestion, lowers cholesterol, and regulates blood sugar. Fiber should be introduced gradually into the diet or it may cause gas and bloating. Adequate water intake is essential, otherwise fiber may have an opposite, constipating effect. Dietary sources of soluble fiber include oatmeal, barley, psyllium, beans, apples, and pears.

* 5-HTP*

5-HTP is made by the body from tryptophan, an essential amino acid that we get from eating protein. It is a precursor to serotonin, a neurotransmitter in the brain that has a major influence on appetite.

Serotonin helps you stop eating after consuming an adequate amount of food. Low serotonin levels stimulate appetite control centers in the brain, resulting in strong cravings for carbohydrates in particular.

In research studies, 5-HTP supplementation has been shown to promote weight loss by increasing satiety, leading to fewer calories being consumed at meals. Dr. Michael Murray, a naturopathic doctor, states that there is much evidence to suggest that low serotonin levels are a common cause of modern lifestyles, being related to depression, overweight, insomnia, headaches, and other disorders. Factors that interfere with serotonin metabolism are stress, insufficient vitamin B6 or magnesium, a high protein diet, and dieting.

Commercial 5-HTP is extracted from the seed of an African plant called Griffonia simplicifolia. It should only be recommended by a naturopathic doctor or other appropriately trained health practitioner. Side effects can include mild nausea. Caution should be taken in people with a risk of heart disease, stroke, or high blood pressure, and people using medications that interfere with serotonin metabolism such as antidepressants and prescription weight loss drugs.

* Medium-Chain Triglycerides*

A saturated fat found in grapeseed oil and coconut oil, medium chain triglycerides (MCT) increase metabolism. Unlike the long chain triglycerides (LCT) that are the form of fat ingested and stored by the body, MCT are quickly converted and burned as energy. Dr. Michael Murray recommends MCT for the treatment of obesity. He suggests integrating one to two tablespoons per day into the diet, for example, as an ingredient in homemade salad dressings. MCT should be introduced into the diet gradually to avoid stomach irritation. A diet low in LCT should be maintained for maximum benefit. People with diabetes, lung or liver disease, or other health conditions should avoid MCT.



Caffeine (Coffee, tea, cola nut, guarana)

The methylxanthines in caffeinated products have a thermogenic effect on the body, which can promote weight loss. However, methylxanthines have a negative effect on the overall health of the body, especially when taken in large quantities for long periods of time. They can increase blood pressure, increase heart rate, and cause insomnia or anxiety. In women, methylxanthines are associated with fibrocystic changes in breast tissue, which can increase the risk of breast cancer. Fibrocystic breast cysts often disappear when methylxanthine intake is discontinued.

Source


----------



## KimC2005

Iodine is great for aiding in weight loss especially for those with slow metabolisms or thyroid issues. Usually at the health food store, they recommend Kelp because it has a high concentration of Iodine.


----------



## LVA

wow great question ! i wanna know too. I realli like one-a-day . .but i'm not taking it for weight loss or anything .... I just have very low iron and calcium.


----------



## KellyB

My daughter has been using a green tea weight loss vitamin. Can't remember the name, but i'll repost when I find out.


----------



## selene

The B vitamins help the body regulate energy and metabolism. I'd recommend getting a B complex vitamin in a _sublingual liquid_ form. Drinking green tea daily can also help, plus it contains antioxidant (cancer fighting) qualities.

ETA on another thread someone posted that they take Mega T Green Tea vitamins. Maybe these are the vitamins mentioned above...?


----------



## Anyah_Green

I take the one a day for weight loss. It'sd nothing amazing. I like to take a vitamin everyday. So the "weightloss" part is just a bonus! lol!...I think I've only lost like a few lbs on it. Nothing amazing.


----------



## ArbonneAngel

Arbonne has an AMAZING weight loss system that includes vitamins, shakes, chews, etc... I suggest you check it out if you're concerned about weight loss by using vitamins. These products are free from animal products and by-products, and were never tested on animals.


----------



## teb

1.CLA

2.Collagen

3.Vitamin C

4.B-Complex

5.Neurotransmitter testing and supplements

6.Enzymes

7.EFA

8.Minerals

9.5-HTP

10.Capsaicin

11.Yohimbe - especially for the lower body - Yea!

12.Exposure to sunlight facilitates weight loss in persons afflicted with obesity - by stimulating the thyroid gland and increasing the body's metabolism ,­so get a tan and get thin!

13.Water - I drink a gallon a day. You should be drinking one-half your body weight in ounces of water each day - Example: If you weigh 150 pounds you should drink 75 ounces of water per day.

14.Exercise of course!!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS

My freind uses one a day as well


----------



## Elisabeth

I picked up some Soya Lecithin in England. It is supposed to help break down fat molecules in the body. Not sure if it works, but I'm taking the stuff because I'm bored. Not a vitamin..but available at Health Food Stores.


----------



## Kathelle

Calcium..there have been quite a few studies recently on how calcium affects weightloss. The main cnoclusion reached was that lowfat dairy calcium helps you lose the most weight but supplements also make a substantial difference to the amountof weight lost.


----------



## memelissa13

Synergy has a great product called Mystica it uses the Acai Berry which is a superfood and was featured (the acai berry) on oprah winfrey. If you like to know more please feel free to contact me


----------



## jessica_laura

oh this is a great thread!


----------



## AnneNJ

I agree! This is a great thread. I love reading about this stuff.


----------



## Elisabeth

Ok. I didn't officially tell you this.. but taking the mineral supplement Magnesium (alone without Calcium) will make you s**t like the devil.

It's slightly better for your body than over-the-counter laxatives...but please, Be Careful.


----------



## charish

i read taking 1000mg. of vit. c will help speed up your metabolism and lose weight. but you need to exercise and eat right too.


----------



## deadlakes

thanks for this thread girls!


----------



## crstal

hello there.  I recently bought a Chlorophyll and Vitamin D3 liquid vitamin concentrated drink from my local independent grocery store in the vitamin isle.  You may also be able to get this at a health food store but not sure.  Its naturally mint flavored, and you put 1 tbsp in with your water twice daily.  I have already seen significate weight off my waist and a little of my upper thighs.  Its a very gross deep green color...taste much better then it looks.  Maybe try this??


----------



## divadoll

are you doing other things for this weight loss or just taking that stuff? Are you eating the same amount or have you dramatically decreased your caloric intake?  How long have you been doing this for?  How much have you lost? How much are you planning to loose?  



> Originally Posted by *crstal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hello there.  I recently bought a Chlorophyll and Vitamin D3 liquid vitamin concentrated drink from my local independent grocery store in the vitamin isle.  You may also be able to get this at a health food store but not sure.  Its naturally mint flavored, and you put 1 tbsp in with your water twice daily.  I have already seen significate weight off my waist and a little of my upper thighs.  Its a very gross deep green color...taste much better then it looks.  Maybe try this??


----------



## magosienne

Hmm ? Hello ? Since when do vitamins help losing weight ? As far as i know vitamins (and minerals) are needed by your body to live in good health. That's it. So sure taking vitamins that you may not be getting through your diet will help your body get in a better shape, but only as a consequence will it help you loose weight.

First, don't take vitamins you don't need, it's a waste of money. Besides, most of them when in excess go to waste, some like vitamin D on the contrary are very hard to eliminate and can cause problems as well. Have you taken the time to get your vitamin D correctly measured by a blood analysis? This is one of the few vitamins you have to get checked by a doctor. Are you taking magnesium as well ? Because an overdose of vitamin D can cause calciferation, which magnesium prevents from happening.

As an example of a dosage, i was severely deprived of vitamin D and calcium because of food intolerances that made my intestines unable to absorb food properly. For the first month, daily, i was to take 800 international units pure or diluted in a glass of water, plus two tabs of calcium containing each 400 IU. So that meant 1600UI per day. Then i was to take vitamin D for still the same dose twice a week only, while still taking two tablets of calcium. That was three months ago. Now i'm going to see my doctor new thursday and get another blood checkup prescribed before i continue taking vitamin D.

Although i don't know what is the dose you take exactly, and without the will of souding patronising, i would suggest checking your vitamin D levels.


----------



## twink0201

so is this safe for anyone to take?


----------



## whitwmore55

Really!!!There are really have some vitamin which is effective to loose weight. Thank you guys for the thread. This is really informative.


----------



## CharmedImSure

Vitamin B12!   I have been researching for the past few months on which vitamins and which deficiency in certain vitamins are connected to certain physical and psychological problems.  And just to throw it in, fish oil has worked wonders for my stubborn acne....I was on antibiotics, birth control everything, but I wanted to take a more natural route, and fish oil works just as well, because of the anti-inflammatory properties it has, and it controls cystic acne..

Back to the Vitamin B12 and B complex, I think this is one of the most important vitamins because it is related to energy, metabolism and necessary "for the breakdown and utilization of proteins fats and carbohydrates".  B12 is tied to fatty acid synthesis and energy production in the body and liver.

Unlike some of the other vitamins where a slight deficiency won't have a great toll on your health, only a very small lack of b12 in your diet will lead to numerous problems.  Also..something else about the B-Complex is that it's the first vitamin that is used up in your body so thats why it's important to take a supplement..Whenever I think of B12, I think of celebrities taking B12 shots for energy 






So this chart, it shows a link between physical problems and which vitamin you may have a deficiency in: http://www.health-science-spirit.com/deficiency.html

I don't think it says anything about weight but if you have other problems..like oily hair or brittle nails ^


----------



## Annamarie

In love with this thread.

But i have one major question: How do i know what i can and cant mix? For example im on daily multi vits which i take in the morning. i mix these with evening primrose ones at night and im already stressing that i might be overdosing. None of them say do not take with others... does that mean its safe enough???

after reading this thread theres a few i want to try so do you all reckon its ok to mix these throughout the day? Might sounds stupid but im honestly clueless about this....

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharmedImSure

How many vitamins/supplements are you considering taking and which ones?   I like to space mines out, I take the B-complex supplement + fish oil with my first meal, and multi-vitamin and Vitamin C supplement at night.

Unless you are taking toxic-high doses of them, just be sure to space them out with each meal so it gives your body time to digest and utilize them.  Actually for people that only require 1 multi-vitamin, doctors recommend splitting it in half, taking 1 half in the morning, the other at night, because your body needs it not only in the day, but in the night as well....  Also, for B-Complex, any extra that the body doesn't need will just excrete from the urine  
 

But if you're in doubt, just google the "toxicity" levels for whatever you are going to take, and make sure not to exceed the daily maximum limit set by the FDA.

Also just to point out, the "fat soluble" vitamins (Vitamin A, D, and E) are not recommended to be taken in high dosages because they are stored in the liver and fatty tissues of the body and remain in the body longer than other vitamins.



> Originally Posted by *Annamarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In love with this thread.
> 
> But i have one major question: How do i know what i can and cant mix? For example im on daily multi vits which i take in the morning. i mix these with evening primrose ones at night and im already stressing that i might be overdosing. None of them say do not take with others... does that mean its safe enough???
> 
> after reading this thread theres a few i want to try so do you all reckon its ok to mix these throughout the day? Might sounds stupid but im honestly clueless about this....
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annamarie

Thanks lovely. That really was a lot of help. I was starting to get a little worried lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharmedImSure

Sure no problem 



 I was worried too when I started my regimen but my whole family has been taking supplements like this for years..


----------



## landlord

I take the Herbalife programme - It is a fully balnced meal with full RDA of vits for the day plus a thermogenic green tea!  Don't take it for weightloss but because i needed energy but lost some weight too.  Its great, tastes good I would thorughly recommend it to anyone - contact me if you want further details!


----------



## giggles1972

Awesome thread. So glad I found it. I just started taking a b complex on the advice of the pharmacist.


----------



## pandy1021

[spam link deleted]

I take vitamins and then a good exercise habit and a good diet, eating habit as well. It helps me a lot and saves me money other than paying other to make me fit.


----------



## wired

I love this thread I bought some of the mega green tea but I havent tried it yet didnt know if it would work.I just have so much trouble drinking my water like I should and staying away from code reds mt dew.I also have a problem knowing what to eat need help.Thanks


----------



## AnaHowell

your B vitamins help to promote weight loss


----------



## Lizard100

Doesn't Vit B6 increase appetite??


----------



## ngibsoncpc

Actually, there are certain vitamins that can aid in weight loss because sometimes the lack of these vitamins are what affect your metabolism especially as you get older. I've researched this a lot because I didn't want to take diet pills or do fad diets that are detrimental to heart health. I just wanted to be healthier in my 40's as well as lose weight. I take a daily women's vitamin+ calcium, magnesium, and a B complex vitamin. The magnesium is a "wonder" vitamin because it is actually for bone health, but the good side effects of taking it are improved moods and weight loss. This is because it lowers bad hormones like cortisol that increase in women as they get older which lowers our metabolism. So, by lowering cortisol it allows calcium to be absorbed by our bones, helps our moods and metabolism. B-complex also helps our energy levels and aids in weight loss. I run and exercise nearly everyday and until I started taking supplements to give my body what it was lacking as I got older, I wasn't losing and toning as fast as I would have liked. Now, I'm 41yrs old, 5'8" tall and weight approx. 135lbs. Btw, I have 4 kids, 3 of which I had in under a year (1 and then twins when he was 11.5 mons old). So, they definitely took a toll on the old middle section, Lol!  I've lost over 30lbs and I look and feel sooo much better!  In fact, most people think I'm around 30 yrs old. It may not work for everyone, but eating better and supplementing what I'm lacking has really helped me tremendously! I've learned a lot from Dr. Oz and am still trying to be healthier everyday.


----------

